# Avatar 3D on blu-ray



## tv sci-fi fan (Sep 29, 2011)

So are they ever gonna release Avatar 3D on blu-ray for retail sale? 3D is pretty much a feature included now on all HDTV's. I do know they released Avatar 3D on blu-ray already, but that's a limited special offer with the purchase of a certain brand HDTV several years ago.


----------



## Richard in SF (Mar 8, 2009)

Bump from a "Brother From Another Planet". The idea of paying $75 for a movie I have already seen, and will watch once or twice offends my delicate sensibilities. Any semi-informed opinions?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Richard in SF said:


> Bump from a "Brother From Another Planet". The idea of paying $75 for a movie I have already seen, and will watch once or twice offends my delicate sensibilities. Any semi-informed opinions?


I would imagine it's just a matter of time before it's released to the general non Panasonic public. I agree with you in not shelling out the kind of money they're currently asking. When it is released it will quickly be added to my collection of BRD's.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I never thought it would last this long as a Panasonic exclusive but this could work to my advantage as I plan on purchasing a new Panasonic plasma sometime this year but with my luck the promo will end as the new models come out...


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

Richard in SF said:


> The idea of paying $75 for a movie I have already seen, and will watch once or twice offends my delicate sensibilities. Any semi-informed opinions?


I saw somewhere a couple of days ago that someone had paid $125 for it. I already have it due to my Panny Blu-ray Player purchase, and do love the movie, especially in 3D format, but I wouldn't pay more than $30 to $40 for it. I'm anxious to see the 3D extended cut if it ever gets released. :hissyfit:


----------



## Richard in SF (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm still hoping that someone "in the know" will have some info. I followed the bidding yesterday. They generally went for $70-75, with one for $95. They generally charge $3 for shipping. One went for $55, but that was from Malaysia, and the various subtitles were Asian. So, like Sgt. Esterhouse said, "Let's be careful out there".


----------



## tv sci-fi fan (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah I won't pay more than 30 to 40 bucks for a copy of Avatar 3D either. But i still would love to find out if anyone who has some inside info about whether the studios will release this flick as a mass produced retail copy (preferably the extended version)

@typ44q - You just missed the Avatar 3D bundle promotional period, which was extended until February 29th. The following is copied directly from Panasonic's 3D section of their website

Expanded and Extended

If you purchase a qualifying Panasonic 3D Blu-ray player or home theater system between March 1, 2011, and February 29, 2012, you can receive a bonus copy of Avatar on Blu-ray, exclusively from Panasonic, after mail-in rebate.

You were bang on about your comment, the promo will end as the new models come out...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have heard nothing about when this will be released to the general public. I would have expected it this month. :huh:


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

mechman said:


> I have heard nothing about when this will be released to the general public. I would have expected it this month. :huh:


Same here... if it's going to happen soon, they've been doing a great job of keeping it a secret! :dontknow:


----------



## dmiller68 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well if I remember Panasonic had a 2 year deal which should be up soon. I got a copy with my TV then I bought another glasses kit off ebay and turned around and sold it for $60. It is still one of the best 3D Blurays released.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

dmiller68 said:


> Well if I remember Panasonic had a 2 year deal which should be up soon.


I read somewhere the other day that Panasonic's exclusive deal for the 3D version expired on March 31st, but don't know if the info is accurate.


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

I would imagine it will come out during the christmas rush 2012, this was a major factor in buying the epson 3010, cant wait to see it at home in my theater.


----------



## MUCHO (Aug 26, 2006)

Funny thing is that this is the best 3D movie out there in my opinion ... really amazing looking.

This is as bad as when Disney movies go into the vault ... 

Reminds of when LOTR movies were released on BR but not the extended versions.

Easily available on bit torrent while you're waiting ...


----------

